# "Far-right podcaster accused of revenge porn gets his case suspended, immediately goes onto threaten someone's mom"



## Null (Feb 16, 2021)

I have no idea how I missed this but it made me laugh.

Initial incident:




The Gunt Retort:



Mom Defender's article:








						Far-Right Podcaster Accused of Revenge Porn Rejoices in Suspension of Case Against Him | Right Wing Watch
					

A far-right podcast host who was accused of posting revenge porn and arraigned in Virginia Wednesday for disseminating an image of another woman—a Class 1 misdemeanor—had his case essentially dismissed when the prosecutor declined to …




					www.rightwingwatch.org
				



https://archive.md/0OFNv


Spoiler










Her Tweet:





The Gunt Retort:


----------



## byuu (Feb 16, 2021)

>threatens to sue her over her tweet immediately
based free speech defender


----------



## Goyslop Muncher (Feb 16, 2021)

That's sweet of her. Send her a belated valentine of that gunt art.


----------



## axfaxf (Feb 16, 2021)

We´ve all, regrettably, seen the tapes. Any mentioning of that fat gunt having "sex" with anyone is a very real threat imo. 

Also, gtfo with "my civil attorneys". Everybody knows, you ain´t got shit, lol.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 16, 2021)

axfaxf said:


> Also, gtfo with "my civil attorneys". Everybody knows, you ain´t got shit, lol.


Whats funny is they read the farms too so they know reethans finances


----------



## haha fune sex numbr (Feb 16, 2021)

Gator's an attorney now, apparently.



> Kiwi Farms, an internet messaging board and website known for harassment and reposting the Christchurch shooter’s manifesto



It was just a fan-made music video for some Prodigy song, calm down lmao


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 16, 2021)

>far right,
lemme stop you right there...


----------



## byuu (Feb 16, 2021)

death of chans said:


> >far right,
> lemme stop you right there...


His only regular guest nowadays is Mark Collett who got kicked out of the BNP for being too much of a nazi.


----------



## naught sock account 1 (Feb 16, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> His only regular guest nowadays is Mark Collett who got kicked out of the BNP for being too much of a nazi.


yeah, he hosts them,  but ralph has no allegiances...


----------



## Dyn (Feb 16, 2021)

death of chans said:


> yeah, he hosts them,  but ralph has no allegiances...


Face it, he's a far-right woman-hating racist conservative. Us left-wingers can claim Stalin and Pol Pot and admit we're not all peaches, so you salt-right nazis can at least have the moral integrity to claim Ralph.


----------



## Jack Awful (Feb 16, 2021)

Ralph's retardation is so powerful that he's making Null and Right Wing Watch work together.


----------



## Leonard Helplessness (Feb 16, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> >threatens to sue her over her tweet immediately
> based free speech defender


I’m surprised they didn’t append “oh, and he then threatened us for publishing this” to the article they published.  Journalists love that shit.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Feb 16, 2021)

He just can’t stop making things worse for himself yet somehow it’s always the fault of Josh “broke dick” Moon


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Feb 16, 2021)

This make me lol out loud


----------



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis (Feb 16, 2021)

I hope Ralph starts getting more hit pieces done on him by the mainstream-Left soon, he'd be such an easy and juicy target. In this climate where people strawman the worse of their ideological opponents and present them as the "average", it's almost criminal CNN hasn't had his fat face on the screen yet.


----------



## beautiful person (Feb 16, 2021)

Lmao, Ralph is such a ghetto old drunkard.

"Oh yeah? Well I'm gonna *burp* fuck yo mamma! How about *hic* that?"


----------



## Cow Poly (Feb 16, 2021)

Bububububububased Jared Holt. Also note that Ralph is wearing the Chris Chan shirt and talking to mega-based-schizo Pat Little in the shot... they are also dry-snitching his YT presence.


----------



## Corny Capybara (Feb 16, 2021)

What's his thought process? He's incredibly exceptional, it's amazing how he comes up with the weirdest shit imaginable that no one asked for.


----------



## instythot (Feb 16, 2021)

beautiful person said:


> Lmao, Ralph is such a ghetto old drunkard.
> 
> "Oh yeah? Well I'm gonna *burp* fuck yo mamma! How about *hic* that?"


Someone should really threaten Ethan R with driving his mom to dialysis so often that Ethan will have to call him dad


----------



## Cow Poly (Feb 16, 2021)

garakfan69 said:


> His only regular guest nowadays is Mark Collett who got kicked out of the BNP for being too much of a nazi.


Ralph voted for Barack Obama twice just so you know.


----------



## byuu (Feb 16, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> Ralph voted for Barack Obama twice just so you know.


Well, yeah Ralph himself is a grifter without a real political ideology. But his podcast persona certainly caters to the "far-right", at least in how journos use that term.


----------



## draggs (Feb 16, 2021)

The gunt protecc
The gunt attacc 
The gunt think bottle xanny bars
Maek good snacc


----------



## Henry Wentworth Akeley (Feb 16, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Face it, he's a far-right woman-hating racist conservative. Us left-wingers can claim Stalin and Pol Pot and admit we're not all peaches, so you salt-right nazis can at least have the moral integrity to claim Ralph.


I do like the moral equivalency of gunt and pol pot.


----------



## Dyn (Feb 16, 2021)

Henry Wentworth Akeley said:


> I do like the moral equivalency of gunt and pol pot.


It's not equivalent, I know us lefties got the better deal here.


----------



## Hüftpriester (Feb 16, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis said:


> I hope Ralph starts getting more hit pieces done on him by the mainstream-Left soon, he'd be such an easy and juicy target. In this climate where people strawman the worse of their ideological opponents and present them as the "average", it's almost criminal CNN hasn't had his fat face on the screen yet.


So far it seems like he just has one dedicated a-lawg in the lefty MSM complex. Unfortunately, while Ralph does provide the left with plenty of ammo to take him down, he's just too irrelevant for them to care. They'd rather go after someone with an actual following like Fuentes. Especially with all the fallout from the capitol protests, Ralph is just too obscure for most of them to give a shit about. But world famous podcaster n sheit amirite?


----------



## Spectre_06 (Feb 16, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Face it, he's a far-right woman-hating racist conservative. Us left-wingers can claim Stalin and Pol Pot and admit we're not all peaches, so you salt-right nazis can at least have the moral integrity to claim Ralph.


That's not fair.  No one wants to claim Ralph, and if we can all agree on that, I think we have common ground.


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (Feb 16, 2021)

Ethan Ralphs Micro Penis said:


> I hope Ralph starts getting more hit pieces done on him by the mainstream-Left soon, he'd be such an easy and juicy target. In this climate where people strawman the worse of their ideological opponents and present them as the "average", it's almost criminal CNN hasn't had his fat face on the screen yet.


How he hasn’t seen mainstream coverage is beyond me. Maybe they’re waiting for the Guntling to be expelled from the Cunt of the underworld?


----------



## RichardRApe (Feb 16, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> they are also dry-snitching his YT presence.


I don't see Ralph's The Saturday Sunset YouTube Channel linked in the article. Does Kristen know for sure that Ralph's YouTube channel is The Saturday Sunset?


----------



## Love Machine (Feb 16, 2021)

Josh's a Mother Lover
Ralph's a Mother Lover
They should fuck each other's mothers


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 16, 2021)

Cow Poly said:


> Bububububububased Jared Holt. Also note that Ralph is wearing the Chris Chan shirt and talking to mega-based-schizo Pat Little in the shot... they are also dry-snitching his YT presence.
> View attachment 1924904


Wasn't this screenshot actually from DLive? Quality journalism there.


----------



## Lame Entropy (Feb 16, 2021)

Please do waste more of your money on unnecessary lawyer's fees Ralph.


----------



## donjulio (Feb 16, 2021)

Lame Entropy said:


> Please do waste more of your money on unnecessary lawyer's fees Ralph.


God yes, please. If this ends with Ralph live streaming his shows in a dumpster behind a burger king it would be too funny. I can just imagine him scrambling to get out of container as he hears the garbage collector approaching mid stream. Screaming at them about his "burgerbite" stash before the drivein crew come out in a vain attempt to chase him away with a hose again.


----------



## haha fune sex numbr (Feb 16, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Face it, he's a far-right woman-hating racist conservative. Us left-wingers can claim Stalin and Pol Pot and admit we're not all peaches, so you salt-right nazis can at least have the moral integrity to claim Ralph.


I'm confused, why would claiming Pol Pot ever be a negative? Working the elites to death in the rice fields is the single most based thing any political figure has ever done.


----------



## Delicious Diversity (Feb 16, 2021)

SuperConglomerateWhale said:


> How he hasn’t seen mainstream coverage is beyond me. Maybe they’re waiting for the Guntling to be expelled from the Cunt of the underworld?


Lol, dude, it's fucking Ethan Ralph. No one outside of a very small YouTube/Twitter/message board 'sphere' of the internet even knows who this fat faggot is.

While a gunted alcoholic redneck punching a cop, watching black cuck porn, having a pill-induced meltdown, losing his internet wife, knocking up a teenage girl and leaking a sex tape of her might seem like a big deal to us, to 99.9% of the world's population it's retarded gossip about a literally who.

For Ralph to get mainstream coverage he'd have to do something really fucked up like kidnap a child or shoot up a school. Even then he'd just be a random guy to most people.


----------



## Mundane Ralph (Feb 16, 2021)

TriggerMeElmo said:


> Wasn't this screenshot actually from DLive? Quality journalism there.


Could've easily been from one of the chillstream channels


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 16, 2021)

Mundane Ralph said:


> Could've easily been from one of the chillstream channels


Fair enough and good point.


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 16, 2021)

Ralph, Rackets does family court and Gator isn't even an attorney.


----------



## arabianights (Feb 16, 2021)

Soooooo, The Gunt Onlyfans when?


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 16, 2021)

arabianights said:


> Soooooo, The Gunt Onlyfans when?


after the troon arc


----------



## FM Bradley (Feb 16, 2021)

Great, we'll have a thread about Gunt's neovag next to the thread about Josh's dick.


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Feb 16, 2021)

Do you think he moved to "that's disingenuous" from "it's naaawt truuuuuuu" after that took off as a joke?


----------



## TriggerMeElmo (Feb 16, 2021)

Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Do you think he moved to "that's disingenuous" from "it's naaawt truuuuuuu" after that took off as a joke?


He reverts to his base form with "Not TROO" when he has enough liquor in himself. He's been using that phrase for over 5 years.


----------



## Twinkletard (Feb 16, 2021)

Dick has to be watching all this shit and wondering what he got himself into.


----------



## SuperConglomerateWhale (Feb 16, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> or shoot up a school.


In Minecraft*


----------



## Mr. Manchester (Feb 16, 2021)

Delicious Diversity said:


> Lol, dude, it's fucking Ethan Ralph. No one outside of a very small YouTube/Twitter/message board 'sphere' of the internet even knows who this fat faggot is.
> 
> While a gunted alcoholic redneck punching a cop, watching black cuck porn, having a pill-induced meltdown, losing his internet wife, knocking up a teenage girl and leaking a sex tape of her might seem like a big deal to us, to 99.9% of the world's population it's retarded gossip about a literally who.
> 
> For Ralph to get mainstream coverage he'd have to do something really fucked up like kidnap a child or shoot up a school. Even then he'd just be a random guy to most people.


I feel like if TLC and CNN had a baby Ralph could get his own show.


----------



## FM Bradley (Feb 16, 2021)

Last summer, I told a journo friend about the Gunt.  Tried to summarize the goings on up until then (which was an understandably rough task without directing him here, which is a strict no-no).  Showed him that gif of Ethaniqua making his on-air "I'm listening and thinking, I swear" face surrounded by his own jiggly gunts from the sex tape and told him to look up more Gunt memes at his own risk.  

My friend said, in effect, what @Delicious Diversity said--retarded gossip about a literally who--and that no more would come of it.  The recent Right Wing Watch articles were warped vindication.  

Embrace the spotlight, Gunt.  Bask in it.  Keep doing stupid shit.


----------



## L. Duse (Feb 16, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> Last summer, I told a journo friend about the Gunt.  Tried to summarize the goings on up until then (which was an understandably rough task without directing him here, which is a strict no-no).  Showed him that gif of Ethaniqua making his on-air "I'm listening and thinking, I swear" face surrounded by his own jiggly gunts from the sex tape and told him to look up more Gunt memes at his own risk.
> 
> My friend said, in effect, what @Delicious Diversity said--retarded gossip about a literally who--and that no more would come of it.  The recent Right Wing Watch articles were warped vindication.
> 
> Embrace the spotlight, Gunt.  Bask in it.  Keep doing stupid shit.


This leads me to wonder, if you told your journalist friend that he associates and gives a platform to white supremacists, contemplated storming Capitol Hill, groomed teenage girls R Kelly style and is a felon, instead of gunt memes and him being your typical white trash, would he still be a "literally who" in his eyes? 

Sounds as if I am trying to portray Ralph as negatively and sinisterly as possible but it is all true.


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 17, 2021)

Ralph wishes the mainstream runs hitpieces on him and his gelatinous gunt. Too bad, he's relinquished to a minute subset of the internet involving wannabe leftist revolutionary faggots such as "Right Wing Watch" and wannabe right wing neoreactionary larpers, egging on DAH JOOOOOOZ such as Pat Little. 

The mainstream has bigger fish to spear. The sole purpose of far right grifters such as Ralph, to them, would be a cheap shot at average conservatives. A (grifters like Ralph) supports B (orange nigger), C (milquetoast conservatives) also supports B, so A must be the same as C! It's this guilt by association narrative these idiots are trying to spin, and frankly it's been rather successful. Each time the right attempts something similar, it blows up in their faces because their rationalism stems from retarded historical revisionism. From claiming fascism to be left wing, to claiming Giovanni Gentile and Benito Mussolini to be (modern) socialists, it's laughable and juvenile.    

A sad epitome of the Gunt's relevancy outside of "Internet Famous" and/or this subforum would be Cat Party's Autists&Niggers repost here: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/far-r...ices-in-suspension-of-case-against-him.84823/ 

Didn't even get to 2 pages. Some silly article I stole from Jewishnews easily gets 3. YouTube's deplatforming did a great job at depersoning this pig, must admit that. This is basically the gun CPC holds over "online grifters' (bilibili)" heads. "Step out of the line, you'll vanish online". Surely less sinister than vanishing in real life, but the undeserved power big tech gets is pretty scary.


----------



## Sam Losco (Feb 17, 2021)

This article scared the gunt enough that he walked back saying he'd fuck her.

Pretty pathetic.


----------



## FM Bradley (Feb 17, 2021)

L. Duse said:


> This leads me to wonder, if you told your journalist friend that he associates and gives a platform to white supremacists, contemplated storming Capitol Hill, groomed teenage girls R Kelly style and is a felon, instead of gunt memes and him being your typical white trash, would he still be a "literally who" in his eyes?
> 
> Sounds as if I am trying to portray Ralph as negatively and sinisterly as possible but it is all true.


IT'S ALL TRUUUUUUUUUU

I told him all except the Capitol Hill thing, as it was last summer.  He covers violent crime, is from the same part of the South, and is used to pigs like Ethaniqua so I'm guessing that's why he reacted with a shrug.

I'm not necessarily gunning for an opportunistic virtue signaling journalist making their nut off the Gunt, but you listed all the main reasons why I don't care if one does and will enjoy it when it happens. Trial by media is a bad thing, but it's the Gunt. He is a rampant spoiled child who only sometimes pays the consequences for his shitty behavior so I can't and won't care.


----------



## yipyaps (Feb 17, 2021)

AltisticRight said:


> Ralph wishes the mainstream runs hitpieces on him and his gelatinous gunt. Too bad, he's relinquished to a minute subset of the internet involving wannabe leftist revolutionary faggots such as "Right Wing Watch" and wannabe right wing neoreactionary larpers, egging on DAH JOOOOOOZ such as Pat Little.
> 
> The mainstream has bigger fish to spear. The sole purpose of far right grifters such as Ralph, to them, would be a cheap shot at average conservatives. A (grifters like Ralph) supports B (orange nigger), C (milquetoast conservatives) also supports B, so A must be the same as C! It's this guilt by association narrative these idiots are trying to spin, and frankly it's been rather successful. Each time the right attempts something similar, it blows up in their faces because their rationalism stems from retarded historical revisionism. From claiming fascism to be left wing, to claiming Giovanni Gentile and Benito Mussolini to be (modern) socialists, it's laughable and juvenile.
> 
> ...


I'm sure you know better than Mussolini and Hitler whether or no they were socialists, lol.

"(modern) socialism" and *you're *complaining about revisionism. I love the internet.


----------



## LordOdin (Feb 17, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Face it, he's a far-right woman-hating racist conservative. Us left-wingers can claim Stalin and Pol Pot and admit we're not all peaches, so you salt-right nazis can at least have the moral integrity to claim Ralph.


Actions speak louder than words hes a drug using obama voting family abandoning proponent if polyamory he's closer to you than to the right.


----------



## L. Duse (Feb 17, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> he walked back saying he'd fuck her.


So I am to believe that the groomer of teenagers is now into 50 to 60 year old MILFs? 

Will you think better of Ralph now that you know that he is into grannies? Does it make him look better?


----------



## Pixy (Feb 17, 2021)

A Welsh Cake said:


> This make me lol out loud


Lolol?


----------



## Helvítis Túristi (Feb 17, 2021)

FM Bradley said:


> pays the consequences for his shitty behavior


I think he's already paying some consequences based solely on how he looks. The enormous gunt, the crusty skin, and the super oily face makes him outright disgusting to look at. It's like I'm seeing a real life horror villain. I don't want to imagine the smell. He's bound to have extreme health problems coming up from how he lives.  I wonder if he'll get a stroke and have one of his body parts paralyzed like Jack Scalfani.


----------



## MeltyTW (Feb 17, 2021)

Sam Losco said:


> This article scared the gunt enough that he walked back saying he'd fuck her.
> 
> Pretty pathetic.


id just like to point out sargon the chad doubled down and said he would actually rape jess phillips, boss move putting bitches in their place and probably has the minimum physical attributes needed to actually accomplish this, that and he actually did win his court case and get paid vs losing money to be told "we may try you within the year again bitch"


----------



## AltisticRight (Feb 17, 2021)

yipyaps said:


> I'm sure you know better than Mussolini and Hitler whether or no they were socialists, lol.
> 
> "(modern) socialism" and *you're *complaining about revisionism. I love the internet.


Might wanna take that up to those goons at PragerU who made the argument, not me. 
It's like the case of libertarianism having its roots in anarchism, which was synonymous with left-wing anarchism, however, we all now accept that libertarianism isn't necessarily anarchy, and there's a left right and centre component.


----------



## Cow Poly (Feb 17, 2021)

RichardRApe said:


> I don't see Ralph's The Saturday Sunset YouTube Channel linked in the article. Does Kristen know for sure that Ralph's YouTube channel is The Saturday Sunset?


----------



## StraightShooter2 (Feb 26, 2021)

What a tryhard douche...


----------



## White Pride Worldwide (Feb 26, 2021)

Dyn said:


> Face it, he's a far-right woman-hating racist conservative. Us left-wingers can claim Stalin and Pol Pot and admit we're not all peaches, so you salt-right nazis can at least have the moral integrity to claim Ralph.


The only ones who can claim are the corn harvesters.


----------



## TV's Adam West (Feb 27, 2021)

donjulio said:


> God yes, please. If this ends with Ralph live streaming his shows in a dumpster behind a burger king it would be too funny. I can just imagine him scrambling to get out of container as he hears the garbage collector approaching mid stream. Screaming at them about his "burgerbite" stash before the drivein crew come out in a vain attempt to chase him away with a hose again.


Last time Ralph was behind a fast food joint, someone got raped at an arbys.


----------

